# Markland Dam Question



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Hey guys. Really looking forward to the fall sauger bite here in a couple months and was just wondering for those of you that go over there which side of the river is better for bank fishing Kentucky or Indiana?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You can only fish the Indiana side.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> You can only fish the Indiana side.


You mean Kentucky?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope, Brian is correct, Markland Dam is near Vevay Indiana or the Ky Speedway on the Ky Side, about 1 hr West of Cinci. 
The Lock is on the Ky side so the public fishing area is on the Indiana side. 

Salmonid


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Nope, Brian is correct, Markland Dam is near Vevay Indiana or the Ky Speedway on the Ky Side, about 1 hr West of Cinci.
> The Lock is on the Ky side so the public fishing area is on the Indiana side.
> 
> Salmonid


I was thinking from a licensing point of view - assuming he's an OH residident, he'd have to get an out of state IN license. Didn't know that though...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Regardless he'll need either an IN or KY license to fish there.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

The Yeti said:


> I was thinking from a licensing point of view - assuming he's an OH residident, he'd have to get an out of state IN license. Didn't know that though...


As long as you are on the main body of the river, Ohio, Kentucky, and Indiana have reciprocity - you can fish the Ohio/Kentucky sections with either Ohio or Kentucky license (ex., at Mehldahl). Or you can fish the Indiana/Kentucky section with a Kentucky or Indiana license (ex., Markland Dam).

If you're on a tributary or feeder, then you need that state's license. 

If you are in a boat, there's a common bag limit. If you are on land fishing from the bank, you're regulated by the laws for that state. Bag limit might be slightly different for some species (no paddlefish anywhere in Indiana). Also, no limit to number of poles in use for Kentucky - can use 3 poles in Indiana. 

Check on-line to see which license is cheaper or best suited for you. I'm from Ohio, but I have a Kentucky license - it lets me fish both the Ky/Oh portion and the Ky/Ind portion of the river. And I have an Ohio license for in-state and Lake Erie fishing. Also, you can get your license immediately on line - just print a copy when you're done. 

Hope this helps.


----------

